# Waiting for our puppy!!!



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Sharon and I am a Havanese puppy owner wannabe hence my user name. I feel like a stalker reading the Havanese Forum and not actually posting anything so I decided to come out of hiding. My family and I have absolutely fallen in love with this breed of dog. I am a speech therapist at a special education school and I plan on bringing my puppy to work with me. My goal is to get a puppy at the end of May or beginning of June, so my children and I can have the summer to play with, bond and train our new family member, before I return to work in late August. I have found 1 breeder who passes our breeder criteria, who has puppies due in March. Now the wait is on. I have been puppy supply shopping like a pregnant mom waiting for her baby to be born. My biggest concern is what if there isn't a puppy from this litter that matches our families needs. I would like to find another breeder that has puppies due in March, preferably in California, just so we have a back-up plan. I am also interested in any advice people have about bringing your dog to work. Thank you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and keep us posted about your upcoming arrival!

Amanda


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Sharon,
I am also a teacher and last year I brought my 10 week old puppy Linus to school with me every afternoon (I picked him up at lunch time). He is the most well adjusted little guy, and LOVES kids! I was teaching Title I reading, and had several age groups. The kids all wanted to walk him at recess, so I had them "earn" their turn to take him out. Also, I would have the behavior problem kids be "in charge" and they were the best at making sure everyone was gentle and kind to Linus.. My job is different this year and I don't get the chance to go home at lunch, but if I could, I'd bring my pups to school in a heartbeat!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

How exciting for you and your family. I remember when when waited for our first Havanese over 4 years ago. I think I bought every toy out there. I work from home, but did need to go into the office from time to time when we first got her. My fur kid loved all of the attention she got from everyone. I wish you all the best in your search. Sounds like you will have a very fun summer  Keep us posted and please send pictures when you bring him/her home. 


Hugs,

Anjanette


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sharon, check your private messages~!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Sharon....you're gonna love it here!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sharon and :welcome: to the forum! I can understand the waiting thing! I waited to get my Hav for a year and then it was another 3 month wait after he was born. 

Shopping makes the wait a little easier to bear.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Sharon! From a fellow special ed teacher and Hav lover! I have a private practice in my home now, after 17 yrs. in the classroom (I got sick and tired of the bureaucracy and left the system ). 

My little Tori is almost 7 mos. old and is quite the motivator for my students. My younger students love to work toward earning "Tori time". She is so good w/them and loves it when they play with her.

I know you will love being a Hav mommy. They are absolutely the best! I often tell people they're the best kept secret of the dog world  How wonderful you have found a good breeder w/puppies that will be ready when you are. As for a backup plan, I'd check the PM from Katie (who, BTW, may live around the corner from you, since she's in Rocklin), if you haven't already :biggrin1:

As Vicki said, "You're gonna love it here!"


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome, Sharon. Congratulations on your choice of a Havanese. They are absolutely the best! There are a few really terrific breeders in your area. Perhaps we'll meet you at a future Northern California Havanese play date.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sharon, Welcome to the forum. 

I was going to say that I am sure the breeders on here would steer you in the right direction. Usually if they don't have a puppy, they know someone who might. Then I saw that Katie had PM'd you, so maybe she has some good news for you. Good luck!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sharon, would your dog be going to work with you every day? Would there be days when the dog stays home alone? If so, how long is that and how often?

I was working part-time for a couple of years at a school (large campus of K-12) and would bring one of my Havanese on occasion. I also brought puppies for socializing a couple of times. Obviously, you will have to treat the children how to approach your dog. If you have rowdier children in your special needs program, you may want to consider keeping the dog at home when it is still young, especially during the fear period, but then again, your situation may work better that he/she comes with you too.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Sharon welcome to the Havanese World!!! It is alot of fun here...you will learn soo much. I am sure that you can not wait for your little one though....time will fly by. Keep us posted on how things go for you!!!!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Back-up plans*



Havtahava said:


> Sharon, would your dog be going to work with you every day? Would there be days when the dog stays home alone? If so, how long is that and how often?
> 
> I was working part-time for a couple of years at a school (large campus of K-12) and would bring one of my Havanese on occasion. I also brought puppies for socializing a couple of times. Obviously, you will have to treat the children how to approach your dog. If you have rowdier children in your special needs program, you may want to consider keeping the dog at home when it is still young, especially during the fear period, but then again, your situation may work better that he/she comes with you too.


Okay this is my first time replying to a post so let me know if I didn't do it right. Yes my plan is to have the dog come to work with me everyday. 
I have a few back-up plans: 1. part-time doggy day care 2. Dog walker come in every day to play for an hour. 3. Have our nanny who usually comes at 2 come earlier. If for some reason my back up plans are unavailable- I would need to leave him home from 8-2 or take a mental Hav day- I mean mental health day- and stay home. 
Our school is small- 168 students-in 13 classrooms- and supportive. Our current dog has a bed in the principal's office as well as in his classroom! When is the fear period in a puppy? Do you see this scenario working? I appreciate any feedback!
Thank you.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Sharon,
Welcome to the group and you will find lots of help and good friends here.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome Sharon, you're gonna love it here!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I do see things working out for you but the best thing is you are thinking things through and have plans to make sure your baby is adjusting well....the only way to know how things will go is when your pup arrives and see how things go. I am sure things will go fine but be prepared for the ups and downs!!!! There are more ups than down though...they are just sooo much fun!!!!


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Sharon,
I am sure it depends on the pup's disposition, and where he comes from. My Linus had been super socialized before we got him at 10 weeks. He LOVED going to school with me! As soon as I picked him up at lunch, he bolted for the school door! He was very good with the kids. So, you may find that your puppy will love it, too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sharon,

Welcome to the wonderful world of Havanese.  You are going to love being a Havamom and you will find this forum to be a lot of fun and support. 

I am not sure when the Hav puppies go through their fearful stage, because Bugsy never had one. I got him at 12 weeks and he entered our busy house which was already poupulated by two standard poodles, three persian cats, two teenagers and endless stream of friends and of course DH and I. The way he acted was as if he didn't expect it to be any other way. He just fit right in. 

It looks like you've got everything worked out really well, now you just have to wait for your baby to arrive. For now, have a great time shopping.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Sharon! I hope you find the perfect pup to fit into your life. I've owned a Havanese for 10 years (I'm on my second) and they are a wonderful breed. I love mine dearly.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome! congrats on your new little friend. You know, if one of the puppies don't meet what you are thinking that you want, go look at them anyway and spend time with them. You might just find that what you thought you HAD to have, isn't really that big of a deal  You are going to love having the freedom to take him/her with you and I know your students will love having him/her there as well!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Brooke,

Thanks for your kind words and the gentle reminder that I can't control everything! I feel confident that by choosing the best breed and the right breeder I will end up with a great companion even if he/she does end up being different from what I originally thought I wanted/needed!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I just know that you will fall in love and throw out all the things you thought you wanted.... and pick up that fuzzy little face and it's all over with  LOL now, things you "NEED", you need to stick with those considerations. But "wanted" such as (color, feet size, etc... LOL) things like that won't even matter when you look into his/her little face! I can't wait to see your sweetie!!!!!! Is there a "due date" on the puppies for March yet?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the forum!:wave:


----------

